# What is the best way to get rid of Dallis Grass??



## kratomkat79 (Nov 8, 2019)

I've been living with Dallis Grass in my lawn for the last 7 years, and i'm not quite sure how to get rid of it. I've sprayed it with crab grass killers and other weed killers, but nothing really seems to work. large sections of my lawn are just littered with this weed. At this point, I don't care if the the bermuda grass dies in my attempts to kill the Dallis Grass - my question is, what is a good herbicide to kill off this weed? If Bermuda grass has to die, too, then i'll just reseed or buy new ones... I looked online and saw MSMA and Glyphosate as possible options.. I remember going to my home depot several years back and they said MSMA was banned in my area, is that true? Anyways, I would like to get your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@kratomkat79 Welcome to TLF. I put your post in the Warm Season forum for better organization. Cheers.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

MSMA isn't legal to use on residential turf, but that doesn't stop you from acquiring it. It'll kill the shit out of Dallisgrass. I have personally used it on my property. It got rid of almost all of it. It's really the only cost effective way to kill dallisgrass in growing season. I think Revolver and tribute total are labelled for it but they're very expensive.

To get the rest, I'm waiting for my Bermuda to go 100% dormant, and I will glyphosate the dallisgrass. It apparently stays green a little longer than the bermuda.


----------



## kratomkat79 (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for the response.. What do you think works better, glyphosate or dallisgrass? Right now because of the cold weather, the grass isn't growing but i plan to start applying it spring of next year on the impacted areas. Please tell me if this sounds like a good play - i plan to kill the area, then either reseed it or just buy new patches of grass for that area.. How long should i wait to reseed after i apply the herbicide?



WDE46 said:


> MSMA isn't legal to use on residential turf, but that doesn't stop you from acquiring it. It'll kill the s--- out of Dallisgrass. I have personally used it on my property. It got rid of almost all of it. It's really the only cost effective way to kill dallisgrass in growing season. I think Revolver and tribute total are labelled for it but they're very expensive.
> 
> To get the rest, I'm waiting for my Bermuda to go 100% dormant, and I will glyphosate the dallisgrass. It apparently stays green a little longer than the bermuda.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Dismiss NXT is also effective


----------



## kratomkat79 (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for your help guys.. Where can i get MSMA products? Its a little scarce out there.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

kratomkat79 said:


> Thanks for your help guys.. Where can i get MSMA products? Its a little scarce out there.


https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/msma-6-plus-herbicide?_pos=1&_sid=656d2dde6&_ss=r


----------



## kratomkat79 (Nov 8, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> kratomkat79 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help guys.. Where can i get MSMA products? Its a little scarce out there.
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Napalm is an option !


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

+1 for MSMA, especially if you have a lot of Dallis. For spot treatment, you can paint the tips of the Dallis grass with some glyphosate and it'll be gone nearly overnight. Don't go crazy with the brush like I did, literally just the top inch or 2.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Most effective but illegal:

4 grams of Metribuzin tank mixed with 1.5 fl oz of MSMA per 1000 sq. ft. applied every 14-21 days. Three consecutive apps should achieve 90% + control.

Expect some collateral damage. Less than glyphosate but still significant.


----------



## kratomkat79 (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for your help guys!! So since Dallisgrass covers a major portion of my lawn, i'm expecting to have a huge dead area.. How long after i nuke the area, before i can begin re-seeding the lawn?


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

You may be a little late in the season for MSMA. My experiences with it found that it works best when its warm, like highs in the 70's warm, even better if its in the low 80's. Even then, as others have told you there will be collateral damage.

If you are expecting damage anyway, you might consider glyphosate at 1 pt/ acre as it works well at lower temperatures (above 55-60 degrees it works). Be sure its a pure glyphosate, as some Roundup and big box store generic formulations add diquat to the mix. That will be much tougher on your Bermuda than glyphosate alone. NC State has done some research on using glyphosate on partially dormant Bermuda with impressive results:

https://turfpathology.ces.ncsu.edu/2017/02/spraying-glyphosate-on-slightly-greened-up-bermudagrass-in-winter/

As far as reseeding, if you have a hybrid Bermuda cultivar you dont want to seed a common variety into it. Instead you should identify what you have and either buy sod or try plugging your existing grass into it.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Look for "Target 6 PLUS MSMA" on Amazon. I have found it to only be effective at 80+ degrees. I would just spot spray starting in spring. Glysophate is your winter alternative. If you spot spray the bermuda will yellow but quickly take over the spot in a few few weeks during the growing season.

It is *labeled* for golf courses, sod farms and highways. Not for use in Florida.

Cheap here: https://www.solutionsstores.com/msma-target-6-plus-herbicide

LABEL: https://www.solutionsstores.com/amfilerating/file/download/file_id/2813/


----------



## kratomkat79 (Nov 8, 2019)

You guys are super helpful! I'm in the Dallas area.. I'm not looking to do anything now, since the grass has already begun going dormant. I'm planning for next spring, though. I've had dallisgrass for 7 years, and finally looking to get rid of it.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Symbiont01 said:


> If you are expecting damage anyway, you might consider glyphosate at 1 pt/ acre


1 pt/ acre (16oz) isn't nearly enough to do anything to Dallisgrass or any perennial weed.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Glyphosate!


----------



## Kadie555 (Nov 11, 2019)

Baking soda will kill it. Didn't affect my St Augustine. Don't know about Bermuda


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

high leverage said:


> 1 pt/ acre (16oz) isn't nearly enough to do anything to Dallisgrass or any perennial weed.


Well, I said that because thats the label rate and I'm pretty sure thats what a friend and I used on his weed salad lawn a few years back. But, it is possible that I am misremembering and we used more. I have used glyphosate at that rate to kill things like Henbit, Rescuegrass and Hairy Bittercress. Seems like he maybe had to spot hit a few areas a couple of weeks later, but I have slept since then.

Looking back at the article I provided, it said that Spring greenup wasnt significantly different with applications up to 24 oz/ acre, but that at rates of 32 oz/ acre there was a slight delay over other rates. I dont know how much the OP is worried about Spring greenup, but if he does a blanket app it should at least be an even greenup.

I remembered that Jason Creel (Lawn Care Life) had sprayed his new property with glyphosate and had good results. I had to look it back up and see the rate he used, and it actually was 32 oz/ acre so I think you are right and thats the better rate to use. Here is a vid from Jason with some results of that treatment.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Don't seed bermuda to patch areas. Look into plugging or sprigging to cover blank areas.


----------

